

Ask HN: Please review our product Konotor - cinbun8

Hi Everyone,<p>We&#x27;d like your thoughts on a project of ours that is in BETA at the moment.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;konotor.s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;index.html<p>What does it do ?
Konotor is a product that helps you collect feedback from your mobile users and engage with them.<p>Why does it help ?
It gives you a private channel to engage with your users, conduct surveys and helps avoid 1-star ratings on the app store.<p>How do I get in on it ?
Leave your email on our site to participate in the BETA. As a `thank you` we&#x27;ll give you the product for free for 3 months.<p>As excited as we are in making this product, we&#x27;re even more excited handing it over to you. Please let us know what you think. Thank you for your time.
======
danial
I like your landing page. It's immediately clear to me what is the value
proposition is of your product: it helps me, the developer, to engage with my
users, and catch negative feedback before it hits the apps store.

But how do I integrate it with my existing apps? Is it an SDK or a code
snippet that I need to drop into my code? As a developer I want to see how
easy it actually is.

Finally, feature request :) Google maps prompts the user for feedback if you
shake your phone. Having something like that would be sweet!

~~~
cinbun8
You'll need to drop a library into your project and add a few lines of code.
I'll send the details over to you shortly. We're still wrapping up the API and
the documentation.

Thanks for the feedback about the landing page. We're trying to make the
documentation and API as simple and clear. Thank you for your comment.

------
josephpmay
I would recommend that you make your website more responsive (i.e. currently,
resizing my browser window does not resize the content). It feels very "empty"
with the white background, no borders, and centered content. At least expand
the top bar to take up the entire screen, which should go a long way towards
framing content.

~~~
cinbun8
Thanks josephpmay. I agree that we've not put in much work with respect to the
site. There is room for improvement. I'll pass your comments on to our
designer. We'll redesign the site sometime in the future and we'll take your
inputs when we come up with a new one.

Thank you for writing.

------
brotchie
Damn, great idea! I love the immediacy of prompting for a voice recording.

Would be very keen to integrate this with one of my apps that's currently in
beta. Direct, actionable, voice feedback from beta users would be awesome.

~~~
cinbun8
Awesome. We'll send you the details regarding the SDK to use pretty soon.

------
cinbun8
Link:
[http://konotor.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html](http://konotor.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html)

------
mneumegen
One question your site didn't answer for me: What's involved in actually
setting this up?

~~~
cinbun8
You include a library in your project and add a few lines of code to integrate
it. It should not take more than 2 mins. We're still authoring the doc pages.

